# icd9 code help (exposure to illegal subst)



## veggiecow (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi all! I was wondering if anyone had any knowledge they could share on this...
Is there an icd9 code to use when DHS was called in to a house and the children are sent to us (a physician's office) for screening to see if they have been exposed to any illegal substances (meth, cocaine, etc.) My doctor keeps telling me to use an E code, but correct me if I'm wrong, aren't E codes for use in hospital settings? What code should I be using, if any?
Thanks for your help. I have been searching forever and cannot find a code that I find suitable.


----------



## sphillips79 (Jul 8, 2009)

I code for both Hospital & Physician, I have used E codes in the past for both locations. I couldn't find any other diagnosis besides the E code, I would use that.

thanks,


----------



## em2177 (Jul 8, 2009)

It is suitable to use an E code in this case.


----------



## slrollings (Jul 8, 2009)

Depending on record documentation you may want to consider:
V87.39 - Contact with and (suspected) exposure to other potentially hazardous substances
V60.8 - Other specified housing or economic circumstances
V61.05 - Family disruption due to child in welfare custody
V61.49 - Health problems within family - other
(just a few suggestions)


----------

